# ISO Grapefruit Salsa/Topping



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

We're having salmon tonight, as I glanced across the counter the lonely grapefruit caught my attention.  I was thinking of some sort of salsa or chunky topping using the grapefruit.  I found a recipe online but was wondering if any of "yoos" had something up their sleeve.


----------



## giggler (Jan 1, 2009)

How'd this go?

Mango or peach salsa is all "the rage" around here, but a bit sweet for my taste..

Grapefruit salsa sounds good!

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 2, 2009)

It came out pretty good, actually. I'm not a fan of sweet things either, so the grapefruit fit the bill. This is the recipe I used: Grapefruit Salsa Recipe : Recipezaar

I was worried that it was too liquidy, so I just used a slotted spoon to plate most of it then drizzled a little of the juice. I did add a bit more honey and chopped the grapefruit supreme into chunks so it's easier to eat. Also, I forgot to get the mint so I substituted with cilantro.  

It paired beautifully with the salmon and I particularly like how it cut the fattiness of the fish.


----------



## Big Shot (Jan 24, 2009)

My only thoughts are that the added honey would make it too sweet for me, and WHERE THE HECK ARE THE PEPPERS!?!     Sorry, that's the south TX roots coming through.  I like a good burn to my salsas.  Seriously though, I've been thinking of trying a cherry pico de galo.  Problem is I like rainier cherries, not bing, and they are hard to find around me.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a sort of non descript site that I found while surfing that has some vietnamese fish recipes that use fruit salsas on there. The lady does all kinds of cooking but also marketing and other stuff on the site and its not very large but she's got some awesome recipes on itfor rum sauces and things like that. There might be some things there that you can use if you're still interested in that kind of thing afterthis period oftime. I like her stuff..    
its gwbertlady I think..  
and hi guys, great to meet you.  I"m looking for a good recipe for molten lava cake so I"m heading to the dessert forums. You gotta love dessert.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

Great idea. I remember having a mango-based chutney on tilapia once. But this grapefruit salmon sounds really good.


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 29, 2010)

Great idea..very citrusy salsa


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 29, 2010)

I like mine segmented, frenched red onion, cilantro, honey, ginger, and a little bit of curry powder. Even better if it can sit overnight.


----------

